# Shortcut in photoshop Alt+Shift+Ctrl+L



## lite_ws (Feb 15, 2008)

A good shortcut in Photoshop.


----------



## Arch (Feb 15, 2008)

hmm yea its called Auto Contrast but you'd have better results using curves.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 15, 2008)

or at least by moving the contrast slider by hand.

that image presented was really bad, contrast wise, so it is not wonder that auto contrast improves it a lot.

if i apply auto contrast to most of my images, very often nothing will happen, since they are ok-ish exposed.


----------



## dkf10425 (Feb 15, 2008)

Arch said:


> hmm yea its called Auto Contrast but you'd have better results using curves.


I agree, I never use contrast, only curves.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 15, 2008)

dkf10425 said:


> I agree, I never use contrast, only curves.




Heh, i end up using a combination of everything.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 15, 2008)

the Auto Levels, Auto Contrast and Auto Color options under Image>Adjustments are all basic ways of enhancing your image.  For those who find curves and levels too much they can be very useful.  Use Edit>Fade to reduce the effect if you need to.

I prefer curves too but I've seen myself using these for speed.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 15, 2008)

EOS_JD said:


> the Auto Levels, Auto Contrast and Auto Color options under Image>Adjustments are all basic ways of enhancing your image.  For those who find curves and levels too much they can be very useful.  Use Edit>Fade to reduce the effect if you need to.
> 
> I prefer curves too but I've seen myself using these for speed.




I always do them to start with, If i dont like it.. I undo it. Doesnt hurt anything cause sometimes it is.. wow, thats exactly what i wanted. Other times.. not so much.


----------

